# Question about kids



## sadinsalem (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope this does not come off as a troll or anything. But long story short, I have been in a marriage for sometime now because of my kids. I have 3 of them, ranging from 17 to 12. I want to ask my spouse for a divorce, but I am so scared of hurting my kids after the hell I grew up in. If the two parents are supportive and loving, can it still be ok? Does it cause any more damage divorcing after they leave home??


----------

